# Mom's Proficiency Target



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Mom is my shooting buddy. She is 77 & still likes to go to the range.
Here is her target from her last Texas CHL renewal class. 250 is a perfect score. Takes 175 to pass. This is a 246. I sure like it when Mom outshoots the men at CHL qualifying.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt041 I say Hoooo! Raaah!! for Mom. :smt041 Looks like she done a fine job. Keep her shooting. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

VERY nice! Go mom!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Congrats to Mom! BGs better not approach her! They will get a suprise!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Pistol Packin' Momma!!! You go, girl :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My mom is a pretty damn good shot too, don't ya love it? 

-Jeff-


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Good shoot*

longtooth: Sir; Mom is 'HOT'.

I can see it NOW: DON'T BE MESSIN WITH THIS GRANNY.

Sir; you are most fortunate to have "MOM" as a shooting partner.


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. Yes Mom does well w/ her handgun. She enjoys shooting for marksmanship & training for personal defense. Our range is outdoor & we have several open bay areas that you can set up your own training in. I have a wagon w/ a silouet mounted on it. we move & shoot. Shoot moving target pulled on the wagon. Move & shoot at the moving target. We have a lot of fun together.


----------

